# Valspar plastic paint



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at Lowes tonite and saw there spray paint, paint for plastic and you dont have to use primer.

Anyone use this stuff before? And what is your experience with it.

tom h


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had good luck so far with the Krylon Fusion, but I will check this out....especially since there is now a Lowes 1.5 miles from the house now..... Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen bad reviews on the Fusion. So guess it varies.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

I used fusion on a PVC rose arbor and I can scrape it off with my fingernail. 
It doesn't seem to bond with PVC


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The only thing I have found is Krylon fusion will NOT stick well to anything with a coat of existing paint. 

I checked out the Valspar line yesterday right after the post. Very limited range of colors. However, Rust Oleum now have a plastics range too, saw it there and advertised on TV.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Whatever you do, stay away from Rustoleum Universal! I bought a can today to use on a tender that I'm bashing. The paint comes out in big globs, the sprayer lever doesn't work well. It's so bad that I'm considering stripping the tender and starting again with another brand of paint.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. 

I have some Piko buildings that require paint for the Austrio-Hungarianization process, and will stick to the Fusion based on your remarks. Unfortunate, as there was a stucco-ish color from Rustoleum.


----------

